# Scratch built steam engine



## slotdrill (Aug 18, 2011)

Hello all, I have just got round to showing my engine of. Hope I am allowed to give you a link to my blog - its here:

http://chuck-it-in-the-pot.blogspot.com


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 18, 2011)

Great little engine. Nice runner. Welcome to the club wEc1


----------



## JorgensenSteam (Aug 18, 2011)

That is a nice engine.
Thanks for sharing.

Pat J


----------



## robcas631 (Sep 30, 2011)

Excellent Steam Engine! I'm also working on a stationary steam engine. I may have a few questions to ask you and all on the forum. I'm new so forgive my ignorance should it emerge!


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice one. Can't get enough of that sound.


----------



## danstir (Oct 3, 2011)

Really nice engine! I love how slow it can run. The little oscillator styles I build usually run to fast to see what is going on. No problem with this one.


----------

